# Dayton Fancy Feather Club show, Greenville OH



## StageCoach_Poultry (Apr 10, 2016)

Excited to be at the Dayton Fancy Feather Club show this weekend at the Dayton County Fairgrounds in Greenville OH. 

We'll be hosting our own booth, StageCoach Poultry and the American Ayam Cenami Breeder's Club booth. 

We'll have a wide variety of birds including a number of Ayam Cenami. We'll also have info on upcoming hatches and future StageCoach Poultry lines!

Stop by and say "Hi!"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like fun with a very interesting breed!


----------

